# Giornata Mondiale della Consapevolezza sull’Autismo – Oggi il mondo si tinge di blu!



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2015)

View attachment 10000Si celebra oggi l’ottava *Giornata* *Mondiale della Consapevolezza sull’Autismo*, un disturbo del neurosviluppo che rappresenta una vera emergenza sociale: ad oggi 1 ogni 68 e in 1 caso su 3 la causa è genetica. L’esordio della malattia è precoce, fra i 14 e i 28 mesi, e dura per tutta la vita. Solitamente le equipe specializzate riescono a diagnosticare l’autismo già a 2-3 anni, a 4 nelle situazioni maggiormente complesse, per poi adottare il trattamento più adatto che ovviamente varia a seconda del soggetto.Oggi in tutto il mondo i principali *monumenti s’illumineranno di blu*. In Italia Palazzo Chigi si è illuminato già da ieri sera. Ma perché proprio il blu? Quando nel 2007 le *Nazioni unite decisero di istituire questa giornata*, fu spiegato che il blu, in quanto “tinta enigmatica”, ha il potere di risvegliare il senso di “sicurezza” e il bisogno di “conoscenza”. E, in effetti, sono questi i due luoghi dove converge il mondo dell’autismo. La “sicurezza” intesa non solo come la possibilità, nel presente, di vivere un’esistenza libera e allo stesso tempo protetta, sia per gli autistici, sia per i loro familiari, ma anche come sicurezza del futuro. Perché l’incubo che scandisce la vita quotidiana delle madri e dei padri dei ragazzi autistici è quel che accadrà quando loro non ci saranno più. Il cosiddetto incubo del “dopo di noi”. La “conoscenza” in tutti i suoi significati: sia l’informazione dei cittadini perché sappiano come regolarsi (ci sono alcune regole molto semplici) quando hanno a che fare con un autistico, sia la ricerca scientifica sulle cause di questo disturbo, ancora in buona parte sconosciute. Infatti non esiste una cura: l’autismo è una condizione permanente.A cosa ci riferiamo quando parliamo di autismo? Più che di autismo si parla di *disturbi dello spettro autistico* (come ricordato anche durante l’ultima edizione del  Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders) includendo sotto questa dicitura patologie prima afferenti a categorie diverse: il disturboautistico, la Sindrome di Asperger, la Sindrome di Rett, il disturbo disintegrativo della fanciullezza e ildisturbo pervasivo dello sviluppo non altrimenti specificato. Si tratta *di disturbi dello sviluppo a livello neurologico* (del cervello, diverso in chi soffre di autismo), estremamente variabili da persona a persona (il termine spettro si riferisce a questa variabilità appunto). Complessivamente si parla di *difficoltà, più o meno gravi, nelle interazioni sociali, nella comunicazione – verbale e non – di un repertorio ristretto e ripetitivo di interessi e di attività e di comportamenti stereotipati.* I disturbi dello spettro autistico possono essere associati anche a *problemi fisici* (epilessia, problemi col sonno, all’apparato gastrointestinale) o a *disabilità intellettuali*, sebbene alcuni soggetti autistici abbiano spiccatissime abilità visive e artistiche. Quest’anno, infatti, la Giornata Mondiale per la Consapevolezza sull’Autismo focalizza l’attenzione sul *problema del* *lavoro* per le persone che soffrono di *disturbi dello spettro autistico**:* *effettivamente l’80% di queste non lavora*, *nonostante le loro straordinarie abilità di ragionamento logico, riconoscimento di pattern o attenzione ai dettagli*.La ricerca europea guidata dal Campus Bio-Medico di Roma ha scoperto le cause genetiche del disturbo, utilizzando una tecnica di analisi innovativa (la Array-CGH,) su 200 famiglie. _“In tempi forse più rapidi del previsto, sarà così possibile mettere a punto cure personalizzate. Il fattore preponderante all’origine dell’autismo_ – spiega Antonio Persico, docente di Neuropsichiatria Infantile all’Universita’ del Campus – _è senz’altro quello genetico, ma sono stati anche individuati fattori ambientali che possono causare da soli la malattia, se l’esposizione a essi avviene in fase prenatale, come alcune infezioni virali nel primo o secondo trimestre di gravidanza da parte della madre. Altri studi starebbero anche comprovando una relazione tra l’autismo e l’esposizione ad alcuni pesticidi, sempre in fase prenatale. _Tutte le altre ipotesi risultano prive di evidenze sufficienti, quando non sono addirittura vere e proprie leggende metropolitane_”. _Lo stesso Prisco ha sottolineato che grazie alla Array-CGH si possono individuare in laboratorio le cancellazioni e le duplicazioni del DNA – spesso alla base dei disturbi – con una precisione cinquecento volte superiore a quella della tradizionale mappa cromosomica per poi passare all’attività di sequenziamento del DNA, ossia quel processo che permette di verificare la presenza di eventuali ‘errori’ nelle informazioni che compongono il codice genetico del soggetto.Quali sono le 10 cose che ogni bambino con autismo vorrebbe che tu sapessi? Secondo *Ellen Notbohm*, scrittrice e madre di un bambino con autismo, esistono 10 cose essenziali da tenere a mente per capire il comportamento di una persona con autismo:
1. Io sono un bambino
2. I miei sensi non si sincronizzano
3. Distingui fra ciò che non voglio fare e non posso fare
4. Sono un pensatore concreto. Interpreto il linguaggio letteralmente
5. Fai attenzione a tutti i modi in cui cerco di comunicare
6. Fammi vedere! io ho un pensiero visivo
7. Concentrati su ciò che posso fare e non su ciò che non posso fare
8. Aiutami nelle interazioni sociali
9. Identifica che cos’è che innesca le mie crisi
10. Amami incondizionatamente
http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...=http://www.mymovies.it/film/2012/pulcenonce/


ho apprezzato molto "pulce non c'è più" perché non è l'ennesimo film sull'autismo ma sulla famiglia intera coinvolta, a volte sconvolta, sicuramente lasciata sola anzi ostacolata .
genitori, nonni, sorelle e fratelli consapevoli


----------

